
Humans should be able to marry robots - eplanit
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2015/08/humans_should_be_able_to_marry_robots.single.html
======
SCAQTony
Robots should not be recognized as people. The chess problem comes to mind
from the film Ex Machina. ( " _... The chess problem, as Caleb puts it, isn’t
about whether or not a chess computer is good at chess, but whether it knows
what chess is._ ")

[http://www.dailydot.com/entertainment/ex-machina-
artificial-...](http://www.dailydot.com/entertainment/ex-machina-artificial-
intelligence-ava/)

The robot would not know what marriage is even if it could define the exact
definition and origin of the concept. It would not know it was married or that
it was getting married or why it should or should not be married.

The key concept is that artificial intelligence is artificial, faked, an
artifice to make you believe you are interacting with a sentient being when
you are not. (How many people have thanked Siri?) When we believe that a box
with a chip in it that we invented is better a decision maker than our very
own selves, then we are in trouble.

------
AnimalMuppet
I already spend more time on various computers than I do with my wife (not
counting sleep). But no. Give me my wife. A robot can't replace her in any
meaningful sense.

------
Nadya
They already can, but it won't be recognized by the government. Or most
people. Is this close enough? [0]

[0]
[http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/asiapcf/12/16/japan.virtual.we...](http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/asiapcf/12/16/japan.virtual.wedding/)

